# Sky One returns to Virgin.



## UltraCulture (Nov 4, 2008)

Should be back on sometime mid November.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, they did manage to deliver about 3 hours of decent TV a week, outside, 'Star Trek,' that's 2 hours more than Virgin 1.


----------



## Heebie (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn, I was hoping Sky would wipe out Virgin (/NTL). 

Sorry, it's not often I'm that "behind" a News International company, but I hate NTL - I don't care what they call themselves these days.


----------



## chopper (Nov 11, 2008)

not that i have time to watch tv these days, but what the hell is on Sky 3? if it's CSI, i'm not fussed - i can get any CSI by hitting a random channel on any given night these days.


----------

